# Calling out all 2 coolers for help!!!!



## beazwelding (Feb 22, 2007)

Saturday, July 12, 2014 beginning 2 PM at the Baytown Boat Club, 1600 Clear Lake Rd., Highlands, TX 77562 PLEASE!!! come out and show your support and help us celebrate a real life miracle. 
Last year George Alvarado III suffered a brain injury due to an electrical accident in his home last July. Due to God, Highlands EMS, Life Flight, Memorial Herman,TIRR, Family, Friends, and a whole bunch of prayers, we have him with us today. George was 14 at the time of the accident and recently turned 15, He is an AWESOME young man who has been making a unbeliveable recovery. 
From 2 PM to 7 PM there will be a silent auction, a live auction, $5 raffle tickets to win some goodies, $10 BBQ plates, baked goods, face painting, moonwalks, and at 7 PM a balloon release to honor some special folks. From 7 PM to 12 PM there will be a local Highlands band and we are having a celebration that we still have George. 
Anyone interested in donating auction items please contact Cassie Cannon @ 832-659-8675. Anyone that can not make it out can make monetary donations to https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=JV5G72SRJK3TC
Please come out and help this family celebrate and assist them with some ongoing medical cost. We are calling it George's Miracle Journey. Please come out and show some 2 Cool support, Thank you, God Bless Everyone!!!
The flyer below has a misprint he spent 3 months at Children's Memorial Herman


----------



## beazwelding (Feb 22, 2007)

It's today!!!!


----------

